# April '10 Group Mock Draft - Pick #1



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It is time to do a group mock via voting. Now for the #1 pick.

John Wall or Evan Turner


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Both showed flashes of excellence but both showed they didn't quite have the mentality to win big games. John Wall went buck crazy towards the end of UK's loss over dribbling and being downright reckless. Evan Turner was just chucking but in all fairness his team were forcing him into an all or nothing situation. 

Turner will get you more points. 

Wall will be a team facilitator. 

I'd take Turner.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Can I take Cousins?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

John, Johnny, Jonathan Wall


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> Both showed flashes of excellence but both showed they didn't quite have the mentality to win big games. John Wall went buck crazy towards the end of UK's loss over dribbling and being downright reckless. Evan Turner was just chucking but in all fairness his team were forcing him into an all or nothing situation.


Ah yes... that entire paragraph is based off 2 games - one for Evan Turner and one for John Wall. How soon we some forget the 30+ games prior to that these two players won for their teams. There's no need for me to write 2 paragraphs, highlighting specific moments throughout the *entire *season disputing what you just said. So, to keep it simple: You are incorrect.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

TM said:


> Ah yes... that entire paragraph is based off 2 games - one for Evan Turner and one for John Wall. How soon we some forget the 30+ games prior to that these two players won for their teams. There's no need for me to write 2 paragraphs, highlighting specific moments throughout the *entire *season disputing what you just said. So, to keep it simple: You are incorrect.


I only saw them twice all year. It's not easy to catch college games unless we're talking March Madness and even then you have to pay for the privilege. So forgive me for coming in here and answering your meaningless ****ing question to try and generate some posts.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Haha I like your style


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Can I take Cousins?



Big with amazing hands. 

(Warning this post is based off the one game I saw him play so it's a must ignore)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wall. At one point I was ready to ditch John Wall for The Villain, but that just made me look at Turner more critically, and he just didn't have "it" in my opinion. I think I was one of the first people to start touting Rose over Beasley, and I was considering the same thing with Turner, but he just isn't good enough.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> Big with amazing hands.


We're not here to discuss your love life.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> We're not here to discuss your love life.


Yes I was of course rating myself sexually in a thread to do with prospective number one picks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought you were talking about your girlfriend...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> I thought you were talking about your girlfriend...


Predictable.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Can I take Cousins?


Sure, I added him to the poll for you


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is so dependent upon the draft lottery to me. Also, it is so hard to properly guage Wall and Cousins because of the talent on that team. In a league in which post scoring is at a premium, Cousins is very valuable. Very few centers have come out recently that can score, rebound and pass. On the other hand, there have been John Wall's in about every draft and another bumper crop of PGs hitting the draft in 2011.

I'll go Wall for now until the draft lottery.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Wall. And then Wall again.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> This is so dependent upon the draft lottery to me.


It isn't at all for me. To me there is a clear #1, a clear #2 and then #3 depends upon the team (although I like Favors more in general)


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Close call and I had Turner at number 1 at one point also but at the end I wouldnt be able to pass on Wall with this pick, just too much talent there


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> It isn't at all for me. To me there is a clear #1, a clear #2 and then #3 depends upon the team (although I like Favors more in general)


For me, unlike other top guards entering the league(Rose, Evans,Curry), Wall looked ordinary in the half court on both ends. I just have a hard time translating Wall to the NBA...will he be able to do in the pros what he did in college? I am more sure of Cousins, Favors and Turner translating but agree that Wall is the top prospect.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

MemphisX said:


> For me, unlike other top guards entering the league(Rose, Evans,Curry), Wall looked ordinary in the half court on both ends. I just have a hard time translating Wall to the NBA...will he be able to do in the pros what he did in college? I am more sure of Cousins, Favors and Turner translating but agree that Wall is the top prospect.


This is how I feel. As a prospect, Wall is #1. As a player right now, i'd put him in somewhere in my top 5 or 6, but def not a clear cut #1.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I think that's pretty obvious. Nobody thinks Wall is the best right now. But let's not forget that Turner was dreadful as a freshman.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Turner.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> I think that's pretty obvious. Nobody thinks Wall is the best right now. But let's not forget that Turner was dreadful as a freshman.


Exactly, if not for potential I would easily take Turner/Cousins 1 and 2
Its not like Favors does many things all that well right now but you can just that this kid can one day become a (dominating) man,


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I could see either Favors, Munroe, Turner, being the best player in this draft 2-3 yrs from now... Wall has potential and his elite athleticism makes him a sure fire pro, but I dont know if his ceiling is that much higher than some of these big men either, though. I guess Wall would be the safest pick @ #1, but no, I do not necessarily think he'll be the best player in this class. I there's some potential in this draft that's getting slept on, imo.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dont think anyone would be surprised if they turned out better. It would be surprising if Wall sucks and is a bust but if he is slightly below Cousins, Favors, Turner and even Monroe he could still be a darn good player


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^I agree he can(and most likely will) be good. But if what your saying is true, I dont see why the gap is so big between him and the next man is what i'm trying to say... I dont understand why soo many ppl view him as the consensus #1 pick right now. What has he done to seperate himself? I think it should be more of a mixed bag at this point considering the handful of decent prospects at the top, but for whatever reason, all of the hype is on Wall.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Look I like Evan Turner...a lot for that matter, but he didnt have a better tourney than Wall and his game as holes too.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Wall it is, on to #2


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I like Greg Monroe and all, but there's a 0% chance that he emerges from this draft as the best player without the help of multiple debilitating injuries to the better players.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd give him a 20% chance... Needs to put on serious weight, but I think he could be groomed into a solid player depending on what team he goes to. He would shine in Chicago.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He certainly has a 20% chance to be the fifth or sixth best player. Not #1.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

The thing about Monroe was that I don't think he improved much, if at all from his freshman season. There are a lot of good things about him. But there are plenty of discouraging things as well.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

He got better but unfortunately not on the things that were a problem for him before(assertiveness, going right etc) but on the things he was already pretty good at


----------

